# 10m 5/5 for BC-Slinger :)



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Hey guys, well BC-Slinger challenged me, so I thought I'd deliver at least to some degree...

I quote:



BC-Slinger said:


> Well then you two great shots should get your 5 stars on the 10 M target entry or try any of the competitions.


http://slingshotforum.com/topic/27215-i-pushed-my-distance-of-accurate-shooting-30-yards-more/?p=355220

I don't really care for competition but in the spirit of fun, did this video for you guys (and BC-Slinger in particular). I did the best I can so you guys can verify the video is in fact real, accurate, measured etc. Let me know if I need to fix anything for this to count etc. You will see my lovely son also in the video, he is out of the frame but around the corner of the house with my wife, and safe from injury.  It should be known I'm still a complete noob at shooting and still maintain, I'm simply an "okay" shooter, far from "great".






Peace to the forum,

Clever Moniker


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

You did well. There was a lot of distraction there. Looks like you're adjusted to being a father. lol


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Well done. ????


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Nice job, man!
Post the vid in the comp thread so I can put in for your badge.
:thumbsup:


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

I don't think that I could do that, and I have been shooting too long not to. You are too modest.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice shooting!


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

M.J said:


> Nice job, man!
> Post the vid in the comp thread so I can put in for your badge.
> :thumbsup:


Nah man, not into badges... but thanks, it was just for fun. 



squirrel squasher said:


> I don't think that I could do that, and I have been shooting too long not to. You are too modest.


Thanks man, and yes you can! Keep at it.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice shooting CM!!


----------



## Crac (Mar 3, 2013)

Oh mate! :thumbsup:

:king:

Very Very Awesome.


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Nice slinging Moniker I respect people that back their claims up.

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good shooting buddy!


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Thanks for the nice comments guys.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Way to go Clever Moniker!!! That is impressive with all of the distractions! AWESOME!!!!!!!!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Dude, nice job! The video cracked me up  "ppl really care about this?.... they actually do." lol. thanks for sharing.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Can-Opener said:


> Way to go Clever Moniker!!! That is impressive with all of the distractions! AWESOME!!!!!!!!


What some see as distractions, I see as totally normal everyday stuff. 



Btoon84 said:


> Dude, nice job! The video cracked me up  "ppl really care about this?.... they actually do." lol. thanks for sharing.


Haha, thanks Btoon! My wife is a character and makes me laugh too!


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Very good shooting my friend well done.

Now I'd better not make any claims as to my shooting skills as I don't own decent image recorder..oh wait perhaps I should set the record by saying here and now I'm a crap shot,yeah that's it a crap shot


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Tube_Shooter said:


> Very good shooting my friend well done.
> 
> Now I'd better not make any claims as to my shooting skills as I don't own decent image recorder..oh wait perhaps I should set the record by saying here and now I'm a crap shot,yeah that's it a crap shot


Prove it! lol :rofl:


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

treefork said:


> Tube_Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Very good shooting my friend well done.
> ...


Now that was funny :rofl:


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Very well done! I believe without your cheering section onsite, the one (just barely!) outside would have been on the money. :target:


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

flipgun said:


> Very well done! I believe without your cheering section onsite, the one (just barely!) outside would have been on the money. :target:


Haha, I think you're right!! It's okay though, it's was just in good fun.


----------



## BrotherDave (Oct 29, 2012)

Nice videos. I like your TTF natural too. But PLEASE say your shooting is better than okay. If your shooting is only okay, mine just fell to below abysmal.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Very good shooting, the video is fun to watch :wave:


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

BrotherDave said:


> Nice videos. I like your TTF natural too. But PLEASE say your shooting is better than okay. If your shooting is only okay, mine just fell to below abysmal.


I guess what I mean is... I've never claimed to be a great shooter. Also, try not to compare yourself to what I did, or what anyone does... simply try and get better at what you do, based on your current skill. It won't take long to achieve this if you set your mind to it, as I know from experience. Thanks for the comment on my TTF natural as well. 

Cheers,

Clever Moniker


----------

